# lily padz update?



## wiccan mom (Apr 16, 2006)

Greetings!
I just did a search in this forum for comments on "lily padz", the silicone breast pad/shield. From what I can gather, there seems to be a 60/40 split on this being a good or bad product.

My big reason for wanting to try 'em is the "not wearing a bra to bed" selling point (happydance handclapping hooooooray!). After reading, I'm more concerned about the "breathability" factor and possibly causing an infection by wearing them...so now I dunno if I should buy them.

Are there any folks out there who have more updated info or ideas about this product?


----------



## MonkeyBoys Mom (Jan 10, 2005)

I'd love to hear some first hand accounts too


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

I liked them, it felt like I was walking around without any protection on though. I'm not the sort of person to not wear a bra, so I didn't like it in that sense, but it was nice to have a seamless pad on, so that I didn't have lumps poking out of my shirt









I also didn't like that when I would take them off my breast, I would have to have a burp cloth underneath for the overflow, because sometimes when the pressure was released, a big puddle of milk would go everywhere. (It wouldn't collect in the pad, it would just spring forth from the breast, it was wierd.) I didn't get to use them that long, dh left them out when we moved, they were packed away, and when we got our things back, they were all dried out and ruined.


----------



## loewymartin (Mar 23, 2004)

For some reason I tend to get a light rash when I use them. It's only the area under the pad, so I don't know if it's because I have sensitive skin anyway, and the moisture (either me leaking or me sweating) collects and irritates my skin? I have worn them during the day when I know I'm not going to be able to pump for awhile, and I wore them at night a few times early on.

I honestly haven't tried them in months because I don't leak any more. I may break them out again to stop the "headlight" effect in certain shirts this summer


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

for the first week I was doing a very happy braless dance...then they lost their stick and I had to wear something to keep them on. Regardless, I never had any leaks and was so happy to say goodbye to the big bulky coaster pads that I had been using. I got them too late in the game though, and only needed them for about a month before my supply began to slow down and I wasn't such a fountain


----------



## Jennifer-Juniper (Dec 22, 2005)

I also love them and wear them every day to work. Although, I think it's good to let my breasts "breathe"







, so at night and on weekends I wear Lana Wool pads. Mine also seemed to lose most of their stick after a few wearings, but since there's no way I could go bra-less, it hasn't been an issue. I never had any removal/leaking issues, myself, although I do have OAL/oversupply. I think I'll also occasionally use them even after I stop nursing to hide the highbeams in certain shirts. So, I basically agree with what's been said here.









Good to know about the boiling, too. I was going to post and ask if anyone had tried that.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I was thinking about trying them as well, but I have a question I can't seem to get answered. I have a nursing problem, I have had it with both of my children. Nursing is never fun for me, it is always at least some what uncomfortable, and if I don't use nurisng creams my nipples crack and bleed.







With ds1 I used disposable nursing pads until he was about 2 yrs old and only nursing once a day at which point I switched to plain flannel pads because I really didn't leak any more and no longer needed nipple creams. This time around I would really love to use cloth pads or lilly pads, but I have to use nipple creams. Can you use nipple creams (lansinoh or others) with cloth pads or lilly pads?


----------



## Honeybee'smama (Mar 26, 2005)

Quote:

Can you use nipple creams (lansinoh or others) with cloth pads or lilly pads?
For sure with the cloth ones, not sure on the lilypadz though.


----------



## schmaela (Aug 5, 2005)

I've used Lansinoh with Lily Padz. The pads will still stick as long as you dont cover your whole boob with the lanolin. Lily Padz seem to work best when they can come in contact with clean bare skin. If they have about a half inch of bare skin contact around the edge they stay on all day.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## wiccan mom (Apr 16, 2006)

wow...lots of good feedback!...thank you all!

I am moving into my 3rd month and my flow seems to have evened out...wasn't like that for ds1...i guess i'll check for the best price and try the lilypadz...got a wedding to go to in the summer and I might want them then to look posh.

Thanks again for your comments.


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't know what happened to them, but they were nasty, dh showed them to me and I didn't even want to touch them.


----------



## NameThatMama (Oct 26, 2004)

I wore them very early on, when my daughter was only a few weeks old and I was still coming down from a serious oversupply. I got plugged ducts, and it was horrible.

However, my supply is better now, and I wear them to work. I pump first thing in the morning and then nurse my daughter before I leave. I pump 1-3 times at work, and then switch to cloth pads when I get home. I haven't tried wearing them again when my breasts are full, and I probably won't try that for a while, if ever.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I loved them last time, and plan to use them again (any day now!)...


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I just ordered a pair of these and dreaming of going braless this summer


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I have been using a pair for a couple of weeks now and I love them. I use them when I am going out, and switch to wool pads at home so my nipples can breath. I haven't had any trouble with leaks, plugged ducts, and it is nice that the whole world doesn't have to know I am wearing nursing pads.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
I loved them last time, and plan to use them again (any day now!)...









6 days postpartum and still lovin' the LilyPadz. Using the same pair I used for a few months last baby so I'm getting my money's worth out of them for sure.

I'm leaking less than I did the previous two times and less engorgement!







Of course, that could be because my body is catching on quicker this third time around, but I think the LP do help.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I wish I knew about these sooner! (DD is 9mo and my leaking has no end in site here as I leak ALL the time) I am going to be stalking the mail until they come!


----------



## momeeboys (Dec 3, 2005)

I really didn't like them. I suffered from leaks and sweat (warm climate/milk machine). And I didn't know what to do with them when I nursed. I can always fold my cloth nursing pads into my nursing bra. What do you do with them?


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momeeboys*
What do you do with them?

I just roll it up and tuck it between baby and I.







I was always leaving a trail of paper or cloth pads when I used them so it's not really any more difficult- but I seem to be better about keeping track of them since I only have one pair.


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

I didn't really like them. I used them a few times but they would always make my boobs sweaty and stinky. I didn't like putting the babe on that.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

I loved mine. I kept wearing them long after the leaking stopped, so my nipples wouldn't show through my clothing.


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

I adore my Lily Padz...think they're the greatest invention in the world!







I hated always buying disp. nursing pads, and I couldn't find any cloth ones that I didn't soak right through. Plus, they didn't look bulky onder clothing like some regular nursing pads. Braless in the summer with tank tops is nice, too. You can even wear them swiming and they won't fall off.

If they lose their stick, you just need to wash them with warm water and some dish washing liquid and let them air dry. (I learned you can't use hand soap that has any type of moisturizer in it because they get "greasy" and REALLY won't stick!)


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

ok I got mine and have been using them for about a week. I really like them though it took me a bit to get used to the synthetic material of them. I did fall asleep with them on last night and have a big welt on my breast and it's all itchy now.







anyone ever have that happen?


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon*
ok I got mine and have been using them for about a week. I really like them though it took me a bit to get used to the synthetic material of them. I did fall asleep with them on last night and have a big welt on my breast and it's all itchy now.







anyone ever have that happen?

I've only had that when I was engorged and the skin on my breasts hurt anyway. I wouldn't think it's an allergic reaction if you've used them successfully during the day.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon*
I did fall asleep with them on last night and have a big welt on my breast and it's all itchy now.







anyone ever have that happen?

I have the same thing happen, and it's very itchy. It seems to be worse with me when I sweat.


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

I've never slept with them on, but I sometimes wear them during the day to keep from poking someone's eye out (I hate the nippley look). I wear them at work (7 or 8 hours) and I have little red bumps where they cover. I imagine if I wore them all night I'd have a worse rash.

These things didn't work for me in the early nursing days. I had OALD and even when I applied them correctly, milk would leak out the sides. I regretted spending the money on them. I eventually didn't need nursing pads at all anymore and rediscovered the LilyPadz now that it is warm and I'm wearing thinner shirts. I always have to wash my bbs before nursing ds because it gets so sweaty under there. I don't think ds minds, but I do.


----------



## indiemamma (Jun 9, 2006)

I think I would agree with everyone else here... Mom got me LilyPadz when DS was born and it was a 100 degree August. I think a combo of sweat, milk coming in and the fact that I'm well endowed all added up for LilyPadz to not work for me. I leaked so much that the milk would be pouring down the sides of my body (although, with some of my baby doll shirts [tight on top, loose on bottom] that was an advantage cuz no one could tell I was leaking but I was wet skinned). And I didn't like the stinky smell of sweatymilky boobs when I took them off.

However, DS is now almost 10 months old and I used them to go braless at a baseball game last week. Now that my supply has evened out, they worked great! DS actually liked holding it while he nursed on that side!


----------



## sdocks (Nov 4, 2005)

i am a big fan of lilly padz i have been using them for about 6 months the same pair never had any problems no infections nothing at all. i love not having to wear a bra to bed and i like that i dont waste my presious milk i have also found since using them that i have stopped leaking so much i think because the mlk doesn't come out only to be wasted in a absorbent pad. in my opinion they are worth the money i had a problem with a pair i brought they lost there stick and they sent me a new pair free of charge and i also didn't have to go to the trouble of sending them back.
good luck


----------



## jillybeans (Mar 11, 2005)

i wear them under the skinny strapped tanks for summer, or under fancy clothes. But i've never had a problem with my ducts getting clogged. I don't think i'd like them everyday.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon*
ok I got mine and have been using them for about a week. I really like them though it took me a bit to get used to the synthetic material of them. I did fall asleep with them on last night and have a big welt on my breast and it's all itchy now.







anyone ever have that happen?

Anxious for any updates you have... our babes, as you know, are the same age approx and I still leak like crazy. I can't wear reusable ones because it's like wearing a kleenex - I go right through 'em. I hate using disposables but I haven't had any other choice.


----------



## stephanie78 (Mar 10, 2006)

I am also leaking ALL the time and would enjoy some braless time








Could you give me the name of a "safe" website where I can find them?
Thank you for your help


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stephanie78*
I am also leaking ALL the time and would enjoy some braless time








Could you give me the name of a "safe" website where I can find them?
Thank you for your help









http://www.breakoutbras.com/ProductD...ypadz&click=35 for $16.40ppd

They also carry Bravado at great prices. I've ordered many times from them... you'll get a 10% code to use on your next purchase as well.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I am selling my lilypadz if anyone is interested (10ppd-worn just a handful of times & sanitized)
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...light=lilypadz

I really love these but unfortunatley I am allergic to silicone







:

btw if you want new I got mine for $14 at www.kidsurplus.com


----------



## stephanie78 (Mar 10, 2006)

thank you so much








I will check these websites..

yes, I prefer new.


----------



## stephanie78 (Mar 10, 2006)

I ordered them








Free shiping : I always love to read that ;-)
thanks again


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

I just bought a pair of Lilypadz b/c I'll need to go braless under the bridesmaid dress I'll be wearing for my sister's wedding. I wore them for one day, and they seemed to work well (stayed put, prevented leaks), but the edges seem to cut into me a bit. Am I doing something wrong? Anyone else have this problem?

I'm bummed because I was hoping to be able to give up disposable nursing pads. But for the time being, I'm finding Lansinoh pads MUCH more comfortable. I feel awful about filling up the garbage with sposies, but I'm a big-time leaker, and the cloth pads don't do squat for me.


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tine*
I just bought a pair of Lilypadz b/c I'll need to go braless under the bridesmaid dress I'll be wearing for my sister's wedding. I wore them for one day, and they seemed to work well (stayed put, prevented leaks), but the edges seem to cut into me a bit. Am I doing something wrong? Anyone else have this problem?

I'm bummed because I was hoping to be able to give up disposable nursing pads. But for the time being, I'm finding Lansinoh pads MUCH more comfortable. I feel awful about filling up the garbage with sposies, but I'm a big-time leaker, and the cloth pads don't do squat for me.

I did not have that problem with the LilyPadz (I only wear them on rare occasions.) Perhaps it has to do with breast shape???

I was also a Lansinoh devotee until I stopped leaking. The cloth pads were a joke.


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trini*
Perhaps it has to do with breast shape???

I wondered that, too...but you'd think someone with big breasts would have that problem. Mine are tiny!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tine*
I wondered that, too...but you'd think someone with big breasts would have that problem. Mine are tiny!

they can be a little irritating the first time or two you wear them... have you given them another try?


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
they can be a little irritating the first time or two you wear them... have you given them another try?









Nope, not yet. You're probably right...I should try them again.


----------

